# Marvel Digital Comics Unlimited on Android?



## Felon (Feb 24, 2011)

One of the things that would make a tablet an appealing purchase would be the capability to access Marvel Digital Comics Unlimited anywhere. It won't work on Applie iOS because Apple won't incorporate Flash. I'm wondering if it performs on an Android device, as they do include Flash. Has anyone tried it out?

If it works, then that makes a Motorola Xoom or HP Touchpad look sweet, or perhaps the upcoming ASUS Slider or Transformer.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 24, 2011)

Felon said:


> It won't work on Applie iOS because Apple won't incorporate Flash.




There's a Marvel Digital iPad App:

http://marvel.com/news/story/11835/download_the_official_marvel_comics_ipad_app

I don't know how well their usual application runs on Android, though.


----------



## Felon (Feb 25, 2011)

Marvel's online strategy right now is pretty fragmented. They have their apps for the Apple iOS, but those entail purchasing individual issues and are completely separate from the DCU subscription that I already pay for. 

Here's a good article about it
Marvel's Digital Comics Strategy: Making Sense of the 5 Ways to Buy - ComicsAlliance | Comic book culture, news, humor, commentary, and reviews


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully Marvel will now build out an android app due to apple's new digital publications subscription policy (which forbids them from selling at different prices on different media services, forces Marvel to have fork over 30% of their in iDevice app revenues for subscriptions, and requies Marvel not to have a subscription link to their website on their own app).

Anyways, if you have air installed on an android device you could use android's graphic.ly app (I find it funny that air 2.6 has been released with honeycomb functionality, yet flash hasn't been optimalized for honeycomb yet).


----------



## Felon (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone actually getting a Xoom now that they're available?

I'm waiting on a wifi model, or an external battery that'll work for the ASUS EP121.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 26, 2011)

I am, and I also plan on waiting for the Wifi one (I was going to get it for myself as my birthday present).

I'm hoping that Best Buy* actually has demo modes so I could play around with it, but sadly, I think they would treat it like a "phone" and have the plastic "this is how the interface looks" stickers like they do with all the droids.


*I hate stepping into Verizon since their salesmen swarm you worse then voltures do a corpse in the desert (and at least geek squad leaves you alone when you say "I don't need help.").


----------

